# Removing Time/date Stamp in Lightroom?



## Jim Mohundro (Sep 7, 2013)

This may be a bizarre situation without a Lightroom solution, but here goes:  I've just visited Amsterdam's Rijksmuseum on holiday and was trying out my new Canon S100 which is to be the backup camera for my M4/3 Panasonic.  I know my mistake was to have spent very little time with the manual, but, nevertheless, when I used the camera's menu system to set up some initial peramters for images I inadvertently and all too quickly set up "time/date stamping" for the images a couple of dozen of which I made before realizing my error.  Pressed for time to exit the museum at closing and distant from from the sites of those first two dozen images, I did not go back to rephotograph the time/date-stamped images without those obtrusive texts in the images.  Is it at all possible, using LR5, to remove these time/date stamps implanted in these first images?  It's, from a geographical distance and cost perspective, not very practical to return to the museum to rephotograph.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 7, 2013)

Jim, I presume these are jpegs?? Then no is the answer unless you can Photoshop the dates out.


----------



## erro (Sep 7, 2013)

I guess you can use the clone/heal-brush, but it is probably a lot of manual work.


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Sep 7, 2013)

I assumed it was a great deal of manual work for which I have neither Photoshop nor the training to do this work in Lightroom; however, these so far are in non-post processed RAW, not jpgs.  I"ve not yet checked the Canon software that shipped with the camera but it provides, I think, some rudimentary utilities in addition to its RAW conversion component


----------



## clee01l (Sep 7, 2013)

Jim Mohundro said:


> I assumed it was a great deal of manual work for which I have neither Photoshop nor the training to do this work in Lightroom; however, these so far are in non-post processed RAW, not jpgs.  I"ve not yet checked the Canon software that shipped with the camera but it provides, I think, some rudimentary utilities in addition to its RAW conversion component


The key point (which you have not clarified) is whether you shot in RAW or have JPEGs  SOOC. I suspect JPEGs since it is the in camera processor that "Baked-in" the date-time stamp (along with everything else.)  If what you are working with are JPEGs out of the camera, then none of the Canon supplied software will help you any more than LR.  Any original RAW data will not have the date-time stamp.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 7, 2013)

Jim,

Like Cletus says. If you indeed shot raw, the date/time will not be stamped on the raw data, but it probably will be in the embedded jpeg preview that the raw file contains. It is this preview that the camera shows you when you "chimp", and this preview that is shown by many programs that display the image from raw files.

What do you see when you import one of the images into Lightroom?

Hal


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Sep 8, 2013)

The images are shot in RAW, remain on the SD card and have not yet been loaded into Lightroom for post-processing.


----------



## erro (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, then why not just import the RAW's in LR and see what they look like? They probably don't have the burned-in date/time-stamp.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 8, 2013)

erro said:


> Well, then why not just import the RAW's in LR and see what they look like? They probably don't have the burned-in date/time-stamp.



The OP is currently on holiday, so it sounds like access to LR is not possible at present.

--Ken


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Sep 8, 2013)

Ken,

You're absolutely correct.


Jim


----------



## marco (Sep 9, 2013)

Off topic:
I was surprised to read that you were able to take pictures in the Rijksmuseum. When I went two years ago, I had to leave my bag and camera in the (supervised) wardrobe.
But I see on the website that photography (without flash) is indeed allowed. Too bad I don't have a picture of my (then) five year old son in front of the famous Nachtwacht (Nightwatch) by Rembrandt.

If it turns out that your pictures do have the timestamp and it's the art you want to look at again and it doesn't have to be your own photo then I suggest you take a look at https://www.rijksmuseum.nl/nl/rijksstudio
From Wikipedia:


> The museum has taken the unusual step of making some 125,000 high-resolution images available for download via its Rijks Studio software, with plans to add another 40,000 images per year until the entire collection of one million works is available, according to Taco Dibbits, director of collections.


Because most of the art in the museum's collection is no longer copyrighted AND is considered property of the Dutch people, everyone can download HiRes files and do with it whatever they want.
From https://www.rijksmuseum.nl/en/rijksstudio#meestermatcher:


> You can save all the works you discover online by adding a set to your own Rijksstudio Page. You can also make and save a detail of the image.
> 
> All of the images in our collection are high resolutions. So the printout of your favorite works will look great, as a poster, for example, or you can even download them and make something yourself!
> 
> Your discoveries and special sets of some of the 125.000 works may inspire others. Sharing your Rijksstudio is possible via Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest or of course here at Rijksmuseum.nl.


And of course you can use them to create your own art by manipulating it or using textures or backgrounds.

Nevertheless I hope you will be able to get rid of the timestamp and will be able to show your own pictures of your visit to the Netherlands.
And I hope you will enjoy your stay in our fine country.


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Sep 13, 2013)

Marco,

We did indeed enjoy our stay in your fine country and would like to extend a recommendation of the Hotel Estherea on Canal Singel.  It's a bit pricey but the service, the breakfast and Tucha the cat, among other amenities make it a special lodging treat.  The Rijkmuseum and the Van Gogh museum are splendid, and the Anne Frank Huis, the Dutch Resistance Museum and the Jewish Historical Museum remind us again of lessons best not forgotten.

Thanks for the tip on the Rijkmuseum collection.  I look forward to seeing much more of such agrand collection of art.


----------



## marco (Sep 14, 2013)

Jim,
Did you manage to get the pictures without the timestamp?
Love to see some here.

Glad that you enjoyed your stay.
Did you only visit Amsterdam or other places as well?
I've never been to the Anne Frank House, but plan to do so when my son is a bit older and more aware of that part of history. Been told that there are always large queues there...


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Sep 15, 2013)

marco,

I've not yet post-processed that particular SD card so the date-time issue has not yet technically arisen.  Our Amsterdam stay was part of a larger trip that included Brussels, Bruges and London.

We ordered the Anne Frank Huis tickets on line for about $.50 US per ticket extra and were able to enter by a separate entrance not involving any line.


Jim


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Sep 28, 2013)

Here's a follow-up to my original post of 7 September.  I've now imported my images and indeed the date stamp is imbedded in the first 20 or so images.  In a couple of cases I can fairly easily crop it out but I'll live with the others.


----------

